# My LBS dropped Orbea...



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Found out last weekend that my LBS here in Portland, OR where I bought my Olympic 2010 Orca has dropped Orbea due to warranty issues and dealing with the dealer. Any Orbea reps on here care to comment on this?

If I ever had a warranty claim now I suppose I won't have a middle man any more and will have to deal with Orbea directly.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

When I bought mine in 07 it seemed like they were more interested in selling Trek. They also don't offer anything that draws you back to the shop like free basic adjustments. After the 6 months adjustment period was over I started going some place else.


----------



## jimmyke (Nov 28, 2008)

My wife had issue on frame with her 07 Diva , clear coat separating. Local dealer closed two years ago. Called Orbea sent them pictures they had me go to dealer in Atlanta to have frame shipped to
them. Told me if they have dealer within 100 miles of you have to go through them, if not you may deal direct. Long story short she will get new frame the local dealer is a hassel but a new frame is cool.


----------

